# Delta band saw trunnion issue



## mcolella (May 7, 2013)

I'm looking for any help in getting custom made trunnions to replace the TERRIBLY thin standard ones for a Delta 14" 28-276. I have gone thru 2 sets now.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

mcolella said:


> I'm looking for any help in getting custom made trunnions to replace the TERRIBLY thin standard ones for a Delta 14" 28-276. I have gone thru 2 sets now.


you must be tighten the knobs down to tight? i have had my bandsaw 20 yrs and only last yr. one broke, i have a new set to back mine up now, as you know they should just be snug up and not tighten and tighten up more, use a square and make sure that the back of the blade is square to the table and also the side of the blade also, if you cant find trunnions let me know, good luck on finding custon made ones


----------



## MrUnix (Mar 31, 2013)

What were you doing to cause them to break? Only time I've seen it happen is when someone tries to transport the saw without first taking the table off or trying to use the table to lift the machine.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I have that same bandsaw and can attest to the fact that the trunnions are pretty brittle as I have broken 2 of them myself (my American made X5 14" Delta has much beefier trunnions however they would not fit the 28-276). In any case there was a guy on eBay that was selling heavy duty trunnions for this model as well as other imports however I am not sure if he still is.


----------



## mcolella (May 7, 2013)

I do tighten, but normal, just keep breaking with normal use. I do put heavy green logs on table, but carefully. I feel the design is the wrong metat & thickness. I can find them, but a hassel to keep changing. Guess that's what I get for getting a cheap saw.
Thanks


----------



## mcolella (May 7, 2013)

Was also thinking of adding the extension Block, but that's probably out of the question.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Mikestools have trunnion for Delta 14" 28-276.


----------



## MrUnix (Mar 31, 2013)

I knew the cheap Asian made Deltas had some problems, but one of the things it touted as a feature was its "cast iron" trunnions! FWIW, I believe Powermatic trunnions can be used as replacements. Probably the same as the Deltas though.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

MrUnix said:


> I knew the cheap Asian made Deltas had some problems, but one of the things it touted as a feature was its "cast iron" trunnions! FWIW, I believe Powermatic trunnions can be used as replacements. Probably the same as the Deltas though.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


I thought the same thing however when I mentioned it to the rep while trying to order new ones he told me they actually stated "cast iron trunnion _*supports*_"!


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a 14 inch 1980 Taiwan version of this saw. I broke one about 10 years ago and was able to make a replacement. I had some 1/8 inch steel hanging around I made it from several pieces and welded it together. For the slotted hole I drilled a number of holes and then used a air grinder to finish the slot.


----------

